# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ομοιοπαθητικη, μοναξια και ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη

## panosocd

αν αρχησω και αναφερω τα ψυχολογικα μου προβληματα θα χρειαστουν πολλα posts.το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλος πλησιαζω τα 40 και δεν εχω κανει σχεση και με προβληματιζει αυτο το γεγονος.την διαταραχη την εχω απο μικρος αλλα διαγνωστηκε πριν απο λιγα χρονια.βλεπω οτι υπαρχει μεγαλος ρατσισμος με τα ατομα με τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα και αυτο με κανει πιο κλειστο ως προς το αλλο φυλο και γενικοτερα.αισθανομαι μεγαλη απελπισια.
εχετε ακουσει αν βοηθαει καθολου η ομοιοπαθητικη πανω στην αρρωστια αυτη; αν καποιος πινει καφε ειναι προβλημα αυτο;

----------


## Korina12

Εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο?πηρες φαρμακα?Δεν βοηθησαν καθολου?Για την ομοιοπαθητικη αλλοι λενε οτι τους βοηθαει αλλους οχι..Εγω παντως δεν τη δοκιμασα,προτιμω την κλασσικη ιατρικη.

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου Πανο.
Ομοιοπαθητικη δεν εχω δοκιμασει και δεν γνωριζω και καποιον που να εχει αντιστοιχη εμπειρια ωστε να σου απαντησω.
Ο καφες εμενα πολλες φορες με πειραζει , ειδικα αν πιω δυο , αλλα δεν εχω μπει στον κοπο να τον κοψω.
Τωρα οσο αφορα την θεραπεια , λενε πως η καλυτερη θεραπεια για την ΙΨΔ ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακου τυπου. Θα μπορουσες να ψαξεις λοιπον καποιον θεραπευτη που να κανει την συγκεκριμενη θεραπεια.

----------


## betelgeuse

> ειναι οτι ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλος πλησιαζω τα 40 και δεν εχω κανει σχεση και με προβληματιζει αυτο το γεγονος.την διαταραχη την εχω απο μικρος αλλα διαγνωστηκε πριν απο λιγα χρονια


To γεγονος οτι δεν εχεις κανει σχεση , πιστευω πως οφειλεται καθαρα στην ΙΨΔ.
Στην αρχη που δεν ηξερα τι ακριβως ειχα , πιστευα πως ημουν επικινδυνη για τους αλλους και ειχα αρχισει να περιοριζω τις επαφες μου(ειτε φιλικες , ειτε ερωτικες) , αλλα οσο περνουσε ο καιρος και μαθαινοντας περισσοτερα για την ασθενεια αλλα και για το πως μπορω να την ελεγχω οι σχεσεις μου με τους αλλους αρχισαν παλι να βελτιωνονται. Αν και ακομα εχω καποια προβληματα στην επικοινωνια μου με τους ανθρωπους ειμαι σε καλο δρομο....

----------


## panosocd

ναι πηγαινω σε ψυχιατρο και παιρνω φαρμακα

----------


## panosocd

> Εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο?πηρες φαρμακα?Δεν βοηθησαν καθολου?Για την ομοιοπαθητικη αλλοι λενε οτι τους βοηθαει αλλους οχι..Εγω παντως δεν τη δοκιμασα,προτιμω την κλασσικη ιατρικη.


ναι πηγαινω σε ψυχιατρο και παιρνω φαρμακα

----------


## edim

θα μιλησω καθαρα για την δικη μου εμπειρια στο θεμα της ομοιοπαθητικης για την αντιμετωπιση τησ ιψδ. Εκοψα τα χημικα χαπια (anafranil, abilify, topamac,ladose) μετα απο 2 χρονια συστηματικης αγωγης για να ξεκινησω ομοιοπαθητικη φοβουμενη οτι η μακροχρονια χρηση φαρμακων θα ειναι τοξικη για το σωμα μου, το μυαλο μου κτλ. Η ομοιοπαθητικη ομως την οποια ακολουθησα για 2 μηνες , με πηγε τοσο πισω στην ζωη μου, εγινα τοσο χαλια οσο ποτε αλλοτε! να σημειωσω οτι με την θεραπεια των χημικων φαρμακων ειχα φτασει σε επιπεδο να μην χω καθολου ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους και νιωθωντας καλα ειπα :"ενταξει μωρε αφου ειμαι καλα ας δοκιμασω μια εναλλακτικη πιο υγιη λυση". ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ. Τωρα ακολουθω αγωγη με anafranil seroquel, sofelin και χτες ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε να παρω και μικρη ποσοτητα leponex (δεν το ξερω καθολου αυτο το χαπι) για το οποιο μου πε πως θα με βοηθησει... Εχω απογοητευτει και δεν μπιστευω τιποτα πια. Υποφερω απο τα 12 μου χρονια και ειμαι 24,5.... Ασχημη ψυχικη νοσος διοτι εκτος του οτι ξερεις πως ειναι παραλογα αυτα που πιστευουμε, μας γινονται εμμονες και στη συνεχεια καταναγκαστικες πραξεις! κριμα!

----------


## ioannis2

Ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχολόγο έχεις κάνει? Πιστευω πως τα φαρμακα στην ΙΨΔ καταπραϋνουν τη σκέψη, την ηρεμούν αλλά δεν την αλλάζουν, η μεθοδολογία της και οι σκέψεις που ποκαλούν την ΙΨΔ παραμένουν οι ίδιες. Ως προς αυτο το κομμάτι σου συνιστω να δεις ενα καλό ψυχολόγο. Η μεθοδος ελέγχου από το ίδιο το άτομο της σκέψης του με εσωτερική παρατήρηση ειναι αποτελεσματικη στο να ξεπερασει το ατομο το προβλημα με δικη του προσπαθεια περα από τα φαρμακα. Ψάξε και βρες πιο παλια μου ποστ που επεξηγουν τη μεθοδο αυτη στην ενοτητα ΙΨΔ. 
Το ότι δεν έχεις κανει σχεση μέχρι σημερα ειναι αποτελεσμα της ΙΨΔ ή εμμονης ιδέας με μονιμο χαρακτηρα περι απόρριψης από το άλλο φυλο (πάλι ΙΨΔ) ή μήπως φόβου και έλλειψης εξοικείωσης με το άλλο φύλο? 
Η μεγαλη σου απελπισία είναι το αποτέλεσμα των όσων σου εχει στερησει τοσα χρονια η ΙΨΔ, πιθανον και ο φόβος, διοτι η ΙΨΔ ασυναίσθητα για σενα σε κρατουσε σε αδρανεια. Η ΙΨΔ σου στερησε την ικανοτητα να γνωρισεις καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου και τις δυναμεις που κρυβει και να τα δοκιμάσεις στη ζωη σου. 
Γιατι δεν δοκιμάζεις να προσεγγίζεις κοπέλες και να επιδιώκεις σχέση μαζι τους? ωστε να εξοικειωθεις, προφανως δεν γνωριζουν ουτε γραφει στο μετωπο σου ΙΨΔ. Ισως και κάποιες απο αυτες που γνωρισες τοσα χρονια να σε γουσταραν αλλά εσύ για τους λογους αυτους να τις απέρριπτες υποτιμώντας τον εαυτο σου τη στιγμη που αυτες στη σκεψη τους σε ειχαν για καταλληλο.

----------


## panosocd

> Ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχολόγο έχεις κάνει? Πιστευω πως τα φαρμακα στην ΙΨΔ καταπραϋνουν τη σκέψη, την ηρεμούν αλλά δεν την αλλάζουν, η μεθοδολογία της και οι σκέψεις που ποκαλούν την ΙΨΔ παραμένουν οι ίδιες. Ως προς αυτο το κομμάτι σου συνιστω να δεις ενα καλό ψυχολόγο. Η μεθοδος ελέγχου από το ίδιο το άτομο της σκέψης του με εσωτερική παρατήρηση ειναι αποτελεσματικη στο να ξεπερασει το ατομο το προβλημα με δικη του προσπαθεια περα από τα φαρμακα. Ψάξε και βρες πιο παλια μου ποστ που επεξηγουν τη μεθοδο αυτη στην ενοτητα ΙΨΔ. 
> Το ότι δεν έχεις κανει σχεση μέχρι σημερα ειναι αποτελεσμα της ΙΨΔ ή εμμονης ιδέας με μονιμο χαρακτηρα περι απόρριψης από το άλλο φυλο (πάλι ΙΨΔ) ή μήπως φόβου και έλλειψης εξοικείωσης με το άλλο φύλο? 
> Η μεγαλη σου απελπισία είναι το αποτέλεσμα των όσων σου εχει στερησει τοσα χρονια η ΙΨΔ, πιθανον και ο φόβος, διοτι η ΙΨΔ ασυναίσθητα για σενα σε κρατουσε σε αδρανεια. Η ΙΨΔ σου στερησε την ικανοτητα να γνωρισεις καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου και τις δυναμεις που κρυβει και να τα δοκιμάσεις στη ζωη σου. 
> Γιατι δεν δοκιμάζεις να προσεγγίζεις κοπέλες και να επιδιώκεις σχέση μαζι τους? ωστε να εξοικειωθεις, προφανως δεν γνωριζουν ουτε γραφει στο μετωπο σου ΙΨΔ. Ισως και κάποιες απο αυτες που γνωρισες τοσα χρονια να σε γουσταραν αλλά εσύ για τους λογους αυτους να τις απέρριπτες υποτιμώντας τον εαυτο σου τη στιγμη που αυτες στη σκεψη τους σε ειχαν για καταλληλο.


με βλεπει ψυχιατρος μια φορα καθε 2μηνο σε νοσοκομειο.

----------


## edim

μια φορα καθε διμηνο ειναι εξωφρενικα λιγο! διοτι γιατρευεις τα συμπτωματα αλλα οχι την αιτια! θελει γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια! μεταξυ μας εγω προσωπικα εχω απογοητευτει και απο τους γιατρους και απο την θεραπεια. Επισης , νευριαζω πολυ με συμβουλες του στυλ "ο κοσμος πειναει, ειναι αστεγος με προβληματα υγειας και εσυ καθεσαι και ασχολεισαι με παραλογες σκεψεις και συλλογισμους?"... ειναι πολυ ασχημο αυτο σε εμας τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικους γιατι περαν των προβληματων μας, προκαλουνται και τυψεις επιπλεον οτι ειμαστε απληστοι! αν ειχα εχθρο που δεν εχω, δεν θα θελα να του συμβει αυτο που περναω καθε λεπτο της ημερας! :(

----------


## panosocd

> μια φορα καθε διμηνο ειναι εξωφρενικα λιγο! διοτι γιατρευεις τα συμπτωματα αλλα οχι την αιτια! θελει γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια! μεταξυ μας εγω προσωπικα εχω απογοητευτει και απο τους γιατρους και απο την θεραπεια. Επισης , νευριαζω πολυ με συμβουλες του στυλ "ο κοσμος πειναει, ειναι αστεγος με προβληματα υγειας και εσυ καθεσαι και ασχολεισαι με παραλογες σκεψεις και συλλογισμους?"... ειναι πολυ ασχημο αυτο σε εμας τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικους γιατι περαν των προβληματων μας, προκαλουνται και τυψεις επιπλεον οτι ειμαστε απληστοι! αν ειχα εχθρο που δεν εχω, δεν θα θελα να του συμβει αυτο που περναω καθε λεπτο της ημερας! :(


ρωτησα τον γιατρο μου και μου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζομαι κατι αλλο

----------


## edim

κατ'εμε αλλαξε ψυχιατρο!μην χαραμιζεσαι ετσι! εχω αλλαξει περιπου 6 ψυχιατρους και κανενας δεν ηταν γνωστης του προβληματος! διοτι για να παλεψει καποιος τις εμμονες αυτες ιδεες χρειαζεται ουσιαστικη βοηθεια απο παντου: γιατρο, οικογενεια, φιλους! Απλα κατανοηση πανω απο ολα και απο ολους!

----------


## ioannis2

Πάνο γιατι δεν κανεις γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεια όπως σου λεει η Εντιμ, όπως σου λεω κι εγω? 
Γιατι δεν πας και σε άλλο γιατρο αφού από το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειδες κανενα αποτελεσμα μέχρι τωρα παρα μόνο σου έχει γινει εξάρτηση?
Διαβασες πιο παλια μου μηνυματα για το θεμα ΙΨΔ όπως σου ειπα? 
Γιατι δεν καταλαβαινεις ότι τα φαρμακα από μονα τους δεν αλλάζουν το διαστρεβλωμενο τροπο σκέψης και αυτο θα το πετυχεις μόνο με τη βοηθεια ενος καλου ψυχολογου?

----------


## panosocd

μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι η βοηθεια που χρειαζομαι ειναι υποστηρικτη για τα φαρμακα που παιρνω και οτι δεν χρειαζομαι ψυχολογο.αυτα που θα θελα να πω ειναι αφου εμπλεξα με τετοια φαρμακα και γιατρους πως ξεμπλεκεις τωρα.επισης οι παπαδες ολο μιλανε για θαυματα υγειας τι να πω.οπως το εχω σκεφτει για να κανω μια σχεση πρεπει και εκεινη να εχει καποιο αντιστοιχο προβλημα γιατι σιγουρα διαφορετικα η κοπελα θα εξαφανιστει.παντως υπαρχει τεραστιος ρατσισμος με τα ατομα που παιρνουν χαπια φοβασε να πεις το προβλημα σου.

----------


## panosocd

βλεπω σε εχει απαντησει κανεις στο τελευταιο ερωτημα.κατι αλλο που θελω να ρωτησω υπαρχει κανενα προγραμμα σαν το ευ ζην για χασιμο βαρους γιατι αυτο εκλεισε;

----------


## elis

αδερφέ λεπονεξ μην πάρεις είναι για πολύ βαριές περιπτώσεις κ μπορεί να σ κάνει πρόβλημα στο αίμα

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> αν αρχησω και αναφερω τα ψυχολογικα μου προβληματα θα χρειαστουν πολλα posts.το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλος πλησιαζω τα 40 και δεν εχω κανει σχεση και με προβληματιζει αυτο το γεγονος.την διαταραχη την εχω απο μικρος αλλα διαγνωστηκε πριν απο λιγα χρονια.βλεπω οτι υπαρχει μεγαλος ρατσισμος με τα ατομα με τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα και αυτο με κανει πιο κλειστο ως προς το αλλο φυλο και γενικοτερα.αισθανομαι μεγαλη απελπισια.
> εχετε ακουσει αν βοηθαει καθολου η ομοιοπαθητικη πανω στην αρρωστια αυτη; αν καποιος πινει καφε ειναι προβλημα αυτο;


Φίλε κόψε τον καφέ ! Θα βρεις την υγειά σου ! Το έχω κάνει ένα χρόνο και σχεδόν σώθηκα ! Υπάρχει και επιστημονική εξήγηση αλλά είναι πολύπλοκη.Η καφείνη είναι όμοια με την αδενίνη μία ουσία που είναι νευροδιαβιβαστής και ίσως έχει σχέση στην φαρμακολογία της ιδψ.
Για την μοναξιά είναι πολύ απλή η λύση.Μην το ψάχνεις και πολύ.
Για το βελονισμό διάβασε αγγλική βιβλιογραφία.
Πάντως για τον καφέ κάντο και θα με θιυμηθείς.Αντί για καφέ πιες σοκολάτα που έχει και σεροτονίνη.
Η

----------


## betelgeuse

Αν δεν κανω λαθος (και δεν κανω ) η αδενινη ειναι μια απο τις 4 βασεις που σχηματιζουν τα νουκλεοτιδια και οχι νευριδιαβιβαστης , και υπαρχει στο Dna.
Tαλαιπωρε κοιτα μηπως κανεις λαθος στην ονομασια του νευροδιαβιβαστη , και ενημερωσε γιατι με ενδιαφερει.
Παντως εχω ψαξει για το πως επηρρεαζει ο καφες την ιψδ και εχω βρει αντικρουομενα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος (και δεν κανω ) η αδενινη ειναι μια απο τις 4 βασεις που σχηματιζουν τα νουκλεοτιδια και οχι νευριδιαβιβαστης , και υπαρχει στο Dna.
> Tαλαιπωρε κοιτα μηπως κανεις λαθος στην ονομασια του νευροδιαβιβαστη , και ενημερωσε γιατι με ενδιαφερει.
> Παντως εχω ψαξει για το πως επηρρεαζει ο καφες την ιψδ και εχω βρει αντικρουομενα αποτελεσματα.


Είναι και το ένα και το άλλο ! ΚΑι στο DNA είναι μία από τις 4 βάσεις αλλά και μόνη της είναι νευροδιαβιβαστής.Το έχω ψάξει το θέμα.Κόψε τον καφέ για πλάκα 15 μέρες και έλα μετά να μου γράψεις τι έγινε.Κάντο για πλάκα.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Δεν κολλάω να μιλήσω σε καμία μου σχέση για το πρόβλημα μου, νοιώθω καλύτερα να είμαι ειλικρινής παρά να κρύβω τα χάπια κ την ασθένεια μου, όλα μέστη ζωή ειναι και δεν είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για αυτα που τραβάμε, άλλοι ειναι σε πολύ χειρότεροι μοίρα ξεψυχώντας σε νοσοκομεία. Το παλεύουμε όσο μπορούμε, μέ η χωρίς την εύνοια των άλλων. Χτές ήσουν καλά και αύριο είσαι νεκρός, ισχύει για όλους..

----------

